# Hethersett Railway Station - May 2012



## UE-OMJ (May 29, 2012)

Totally unplanned, I just happened to catch a glance of this through some trees while on my way home from work today (I was in Norwich), and for a change I had my camera with me (might have something to do with visiting St Andrews again earlier  ) 

Pulled off at the next exit, turned left and arrived at two little buildings that I didnt have a clue what they were until I got home and looked on google.

Not much here, but it was a lovely little place to have a look round...



_Hethersett train station and signal box. Hethersett is in Norfolk, England. This station was situated on the Great Eastern Railway Main Line and was opened in 1845. The station was closed in 1966._








And here it is now...















































Thanks for looking


----------



## Bambii (May 29, 2012)

Pretty little building - I prefer the outside shots 
Nice little bonus find for the day!


----------



## Munchh (May 29, 2012)

Well that's well and truly fooked mate. Looks like it would have had a certain charm in its day though.


----------



## abel101 (May 29, 2012)

liking the rest of these shots mate 
top stuff yet again!


----------



## UrbanX (May 29, 2012)

I found it in exactly the same way! Little beauty! 
Fantastic photos by the way! 

It looks like it's been cleaned up since we visited? 
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17295[/ame]


----------



## cogito (May 29, 2012)

Amazing it's still there after being closed so long, even if it is just bricks and mortar left!

Any more photos of the FDD? It supplied RAF Coltishall on the other side of Norwich.


----------



## Derelict-UK (May 30, 2012)

what's this? And the fence in front of it looks incredibly low lol....


----------



## flyboys90 (May 30, 2012)

Interesting find,thanks for sharing.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 30, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> I found it in exactly the same way! Little beauty!
> Fantastic photos by the way!
> 
> It looks like it's been cleaned up since we visited?
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17295



I get the feeling I've started this exploring a few years too late, everything seemed so much better a year or two ago




cogito said:


> Amazing it's still there after being closed so long, even if it is just bricks and mortar left!
> 
> Any more photos of the FDD? It supplied RAF Coltishall on the other side of Norwich.



FDD? Whats that  




Derelict-UK said:


> what's this? And the fence in front of it looks incredibly low lol....



Not sure, if you look to the extreme right of the photo you can make out a yellow truck, there were loads of them there with people milling about so getting into that bit for a look didnt seem too good an idea, the fence is down an embankment, it's higher than it looks.


----------



## TeeJF (May 30, 2012)

That would do up into a lovely little cottage for someone.


----------



## cogito (May 30, 2012)

The FDD (Fuel Distribution Depot) is the military compound that Derelict UK pointed out. It was originally used for storing fuel oil and then later aviation fuel for RAF Coltishall, which closed in 2006 thus leaving the FDD with no use either. Apparently it's now owned privately after a sale in 2009, although nothing seems to have been done to it.


----------



## UE-OMJ (May 30, 2012)

cogito said:


> The FDD (Fuel Distribution Depot) is the military compound that Derelict UK pointed out. It was originally used for storing fuel oil and then later aviation fuel for RAF Coltishall, which closed in 2006 thus leaving the FDD with no use either. Apparently it's now owned privately after a sale in 2009, although nothing seems to have been done to it.



Thanks, I might have a look next time work sends me off to Norwich


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 30, 2012)

A very artistic eye....them yellow flowers, ok weeds, in the window with the rail tracks behind.....nice touch mate!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 30, 2012)

Brillant find and brillant photos thank you ue-omj


----------

